# DS #2583: Inazuma Eleven (Japan)



## JPH (Aug 22, 2008)

^^ndsrelease-3554^^


----------



## JPH (Aug 22, 2008)

Sweet


----------



## aerowalk (Aug 22, 2008)

omg
i hope this game get english release


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

Finally, I looked out for this release


----------



## leetcakes (Aug 22, 2008)

will try to play it


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 22, 2008)

Yay finally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Captain Tsubasa FTW!


----------



## LokusT (Aug 22, 2008)

Not entirely convinced it was worth me staying awake for this but I've been looking forward to this so much that I will power on through the sleep deprivation for it.  I'd love an english translation of this.  I have a bad feeling it won't be translated though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, finally, it's arrived in all it's foreign goodness..... now to 'acquire' it.....  :\


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 22, 2008)

The boxart says "Superdimensional Soccer RPG" but looks more like Football Management DS.
I think Famitsu gave it pretty good scores, but is this really "soccer RPG" or is it a soccer coach sim?


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 22, 2008)

Damn, i can't find it anywhere... :/


----------



## manaphy4ever (Aug 22, 2008)

wohooo yes its out and realesed the my best game ever it Inazuma Eleven this is my best day ever iam waiting for this long time since in 2007 when the said in 2008 will be realesed and now its been realease thanks cant wait to play


----------



## scoozer (Aug 22, 2008)

So, whats the point for you guys waiting for THIS release? You dont get the whole experience if you cant  read japanese.


----------



## Sp33der (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow that was fast, can't wait for english release(well actually i can they WILL screw up the voices)


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 22, 2008)

scoozer said:
			
		

> So, whats the point for you guys waiting for THIS release? You dont get the whole experience if you cant  read japanese.


Well, there's the RPG section which probably i can't play, but i wanna try the play mode... hope i can handle at least one match! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, i can't find it anywhere yet, ugh...


----------



## lob4k (Aug 22, 2008)

i found it, going to try this one.


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 22, 2008)

Meh, very nice game, but too much japanese text and speech... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 too bad, we need a western edition...


----------



## Ferrariman (Aug 22, 2008)

Did this get a confirmed english release yet?


----------



## Jei (Aug 22, 2008)

It's goddamnin' finally out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I was just deleting some awful games off my SD yesterday... good timing


----------



## DivineZeus (Aug 22, 2008)

ferrariman said:
			
		

> Did this get a confirmed english release yet?


Not yet...


----------



## Noitora (Aug 22, 2008)

DivineZeus said:
			
		

> ferrariman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It can be easily translated though.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Aug 22, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> DivineZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i wish i knew japanese


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 22, 2008)

Noitora said:
			
		

> DivineZeus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, there is a LOT of text in this game, and there are over 1000 characters with each their own stats, description etc..
It may be easy to do, but it is a lot of work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..


----------



## Upperleft (Aug 22, 2008)

holy shit! it's out already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but won't be playing it till the English version comes out ... if it did


----------



## BoomtownBilly (Aug 22, 2008)

Gosh darn I would love to play this, it'll never get a translation though too text heavy.

if someone were up to the challenge a shiny penny for you


----------



## Overwhelming (Aug 22, 2008)

BoomtownBilly said:
			
		

> Gosh darn I would love to play this, it'll never get a translation though too text heavy.
> 
> if someone were up to the challenge a shiny penny for you




Two shiny pennies!


----------



## yozyoz (Aug 22, 2008)

has anyone tried to play against someone else yet? If so it is hard without any japanese knowledge?

I haven't had the chance to try it out yet, I'll probably do so later on.


----------



## ENDscape (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow great games come out so fast. I remember just hearing about this...and now this. I should stay in touch with these ds releases more often XD.


----------



## CockroachMan (Aug 22, 2008)

Played a little, than couldn't find out what I was supposed to do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The soccer part is fun.. hope this is released in english eventually :/


----------



## JPdensetsu (Aug 22, 2008)

The first Soccer RPG !!! I think there is already a demo in Level 5 Gold and Sliver.


----------



## monaug5 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think we will need to get a translation going.


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 24, 2008)

The game is pretty fun. Surprisingly fun to be more exact because I thought "Soccer RPG" would be the last genre I'd enjoy.

I was over 2 hours into the game, saved and quit. Just to find out AK2 gobbled up my save and when I started the game it said "47 minutes" on playtime. Sigh... Do I really want to redo all that..?


----------



## -GJ- (Aug 25, 2008)

Translation project:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=102134


----------



## deathfisaro (Aug 25, 2008)

Blast it, AK2 ate my save at the end of 2nd chapter this time. Screw this, I'm getting AKAIO before my next try =(


----------



## Overwhelming (Mar 22, 2010)

Is it true this game will come out in english?! I think I heard something about it a couple months ago, but never heard anything since.


----------

